

Presentation Hacks: Less Words, More Power - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/04/presentation-hacks-less-words-more.html

======
petercooper
Fewer words.

~~~
rafaelc
awesome

~~~
petercooper
I'm not usually a grammar Nazi, _honest_! :-) I try to limit it only to where
it detracts from otherwise good content, as in this case.

~~~
rafaelc
I just thought it was awesome because it could mean multiple things. My buddy
and I were over here and read it and then we realized, "ah, he means to change
the title. not to shorten it! ;)"

~~~
petercooper
Haha, true! Actually, I thought your post was pretty good in that department
already, compared with most stuff that gets submitted here as advice, anyway
:-)

